# Complaint against South Korean events



## navarona (Dec 17, 2016)

Please launch an investigation against the South Korean event organizers. They have consistently shown evidence of discriminating against Yu Da Hyun, and I suspect it is because she is female and they do not want to give her the chance to beat male competitors. For a very long time they did not even hold Megaminx events (her best event), and it has taken her a correspondingly long time to re-gain her world records. Also, I just noticed that the 3x3 final in the Busan Winter 2016 was reserved for the top 4 spots (out of 52 first-round competitors), and Yu Da Hyun was conveniently 5th and therefore was not allowed to participate. Though there is no proof, I believe this is strong evidence of gender discrimination, and I'd like to see it stopped (and I'm sure Yu Da Hyun would also). Thank you.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 17, 2016)

Send this to the WCA board if you're genuinely concerned. They don't read all the posts here.



navarona said:


> Also, I just noticed that the 3x3 final in the Busan Winter 2016 was reserved for the top 4 spots (out of 52 first-round competitors)



They should announce the number of advancing competitors before the round starts.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 17, 2016)

You say there is no proof, I think there is plenty of evidence to the contrary. 14 of the 34 South Korean competitions ever have had Megaminx. Compare this to 166 of 627 US competitions and she has had proportionally more chances. 

From experience, if an event seems ignored in a region it's because the local community is not very interested in it. This appears to be the case since only 76 Koreans have Megaminx results. People host competitions for everyone, not just a single fast person. 

As for finals. Well, there's always going to be someone who missed it by one spot.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 17, 2016)

Please provide more/new evidence. I'm sure no one here wants discrimination and I'd love to see this be taken seriously if it's a real issue, but we have to skeptical when talking about an accusation as big as an entire country discriminating against one person. Especially given the counter-arguments that @cubeninjaIV has pointed out.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 17, 2016)

navarona said:


> Please launch an investigation against the South Korean event organizers. They have consistently shown evidence of discriminating against Yu Da Hyun, and I suspect it is because she is female and they do not want to give her the chance to beat male competitors. For a very long time they did not even hold Megaminx events (her best event), and it has taken her a correspondingly long time to re-gain her world records. Also, I just noticed that the 3x3 final in the Busan Winter 2016 was reserved for the top 4 spots (out of 52 first-round competitors), and Yu Da Hyun was conveniently 5th and therefore was not allowed to participate. Though there is no proof, I believe this is strong evidence of gender discrimination, and I'd like to see it stopped (and I'm sure Yu Da Hyun would also). Thank you.


how do you know they did all of this stuff on purpose to discriminate against her?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 17, 2016)

This is not the place for this. This should be sent as an email directly to the WCA board. Send them any facts you know (which doesn't sound like much) and let them figure it out. 

I hope the moderation team will be consistent with posts like this and delete it as they have in the past.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 17, 2016)

The Speedsolving Moderator Team has decided to lock this thread, as the contents of the original post are not really appropriate for this forum (or any sort of public discussion environment, if you want it to be taken seriously). It will not be deleted as it can serve as an example for future posts of the same nature (which will be deleted).

The proper way to address this specific topic, or any other potential severe violation of the WCA ideals, is to immediately contact the World Cube Association Board, to the address that is available at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/contact , along with any concrete evidence that you have to any claims made, which should include (but are not be limited to) names, dates, witnesses, audio, video, results, ... and follow the ensuing procedures.

Please note that, in general, vague suspicions or feelings, regarding severely breaking the goals and spirit of the WCA, without any reasonable indication or concrete data to back it up just falls into the category of gossip / veiled accusation, which is something our community can certainly go without and should not be tolerated.


----------

